

Tim Hortons app encourages buying a coffee for friends who didn’t ask for one - xijuan
http://o.canada.com/2013/02/27/tim-hortons-app-encourages-buying-a-coffee-for-friends-who-didnt-ask-for-one/#.US5SqusjrWE

======
thoughtcriminal
Tim Horton cups are one of the biggest contributors to litter in Ontario
already. Now we're handing out cups to people who didn't even ask.

